# Compare and Contrast



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I won't be getting a GSD for a while, but I am currently bored, was just wondering how much different is a german shepherd from a siberian husky? A siberia husky was the last dog I had.

I know german shepherds don't howl, but how vocal are they?

Are german shepherds good with kids? I ask this because my husky loved my little niece, but I'm not planning on having kids.

Hows the energy and excercise requirements compared to a husky?

Do german shepherds shed as much or more than a husky?

German Shepherds usually get bigger than huskies?

Are they more strong willed and stubborn than huskies?

Are they more trainable than huskies?

And finally,

looking at the fact that I have experience with siberian huskies, is getting a purebred GSD an okay idea or should I start out with a mixed GSD?

Thank you.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

not one shred in common . Very important - go beyond the looks.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

carmspack said:


> not one shred in common . Very important - go beyond the looks.
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


Could you elaborate a bit? I understand the part about the looks and, although I want a nice looking dog, I do know I need a dog that will fit or match me.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Siberian Husky = independent, a ton of energy, "what's in it for me" type attitude, should never be trusted off leash because they will run and never look back, they are escape artists, they are diggers, harder to train, stubborn, they are talkers and howlers, they will push you and IMO they are not for inexperienced owners, like myself.

GSD's = velcro dogs, low, medium or high energy but not as much as a Husky, they want to please you, they can be trusted off leash if properly trained, they tend to stay close to their owners so they are not escape artists, they are not as vocal as a Husky.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

My niece adopted a siberian husky from the rescue, he is pretty mellow but also one of the dumbest dog I've met. I have yet to meet a dumb gsd.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Of course this all can vary from type/lines, and even the specific dog. I've met some GSDs that could rival an air raid siren in terms of how vocal they were. And some that are so high energy you're seriously wondering to yourself if the dog ever sleeps.

But generally I find huskies to be too aloof and like LaRen mentioned a lot of the "What's in it for me?" attitude. I prefer my dogs to be more enthusiastic about working with me, and being reliable off leash is a big plus for me too. Not my kind of dog at all, but to each their own of course.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Not a good choice to ask for comparisons of a GSD to a different breed on a GSD forum. As you see from the responses already, although mostly accurate, most responses will be painted with a negative towards the Husky. We're obviously on here because we have a preference to the breed.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

crisp said:


> Not a good choice to ask for comparisons of a GSD to a different breed on a GSD forum. As you see from the responses already, although mostly accurate, most responses will be painted with a negative towards the Husky. We're obviously on here because we have a preference to the breed.


I had a Husky and I had a GSD/Husky.

Both bad experiences.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

husky bred to run -- independant, poor obedience choice the "cat" of the dog world., runs through the neighbourhood to my back door (lol) good in big social pack - can be a kennel dog , not so needy of individual attention 

gsd - bred for protection , searching , tracking , working closely in a bonded team, excellent obedience choice , tends to be territorial , does not run off or stray - hangs out on the porch by the back door. tends to do best with small units , owner/family , only dog , or two or three -- not a kennel dog needs individual attention 
north pole , south pole - a world apart . 
You are looking at the basic body type - ears, coat , size

Carmen


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

crisp said:


> Not a good choice to ask for comparisons of a GSD to a different breed on a GSD forum. As you see from the responses already, although mostly accurate, most responses will be painted with a negative towards the Husky. We're obviously on here because we have a preference to the breed.


I apologize and meant no harm.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

GSD Fan said:


> I apologize and meant no harm.


 I didn't either. Just thought I'd say something in case you were deciding based on the opinions provided. Huskies are great dogs but obviously they are way different than a GSD. If you go on a husky forum and ask the same question I'm sure you'll get similar responses but the GSD side will be spun to make a point. Like 'GSD - bred for protection' We say thats great, and say it as a compliment. Someone could take that and say dogs are aggressive and bite everyone. Obviously not true. You need an unbiased source for information. I also prefer GSD's and think Huskies are a bit 'off'. But I'm sure Husky owners say the same of GSD's.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

I think I missed the point of the original question. You were not asking to choose between the breeds but rather asking if you can handle a GSD based on your experiance with a Husky. 

I would say you should be fine with a GSD. The breeds have different areas of focus when it comes to training but a GSD truly is an easy animal to work with, if you're willing to put in the time.


----------



## gracieGSD (Jan 10, 2011)

My BFF had a husky and that girl ran every chance she got. She took off once from an up north cabin and was picked up 3 days later 50 miles away. Not sure if this matters but she also managed to get herself "shot" by a porcupine. BFF says she will not get another Husky. Just my 2 cents


----------



## gracieGSD (Jan 10, 2011)

BFF mentioned in previous post just adores my GSD, but she says her next dog will be a goldendoodle. The reason is for shedding.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

To answer some of your specific questions:



GSD Fan said:


> I know german shepherds don't howl, but how vocal are they?
> 
> Are german shepherds good with kids? I ask this because my husky loved my little niece, but I'm not planning on having kids.
> 
> ...


 GSD = are vocal, but not notorious barkers or howlers, lots of whines and gasps mostly lol
GSD = Wonderful with kids. You can find proof on millions of pics and vids all over the internet. I'll send you some of my little ones if you're still not swayed.
GSD = Lots of excersise needed. The more the better.
GSD = Heavy Shedders, similar to husky
GSD = Husky weight scale is 50 - 60 pounds for males so GSD usually are larger, similar height, but I think the GSD is a bit taller on average
GSD = definitely less 'stubborn' than a Husky, you have to be extremely strong minded to train a husky
GSD = one of the best dogs to train (as with all breeds, simple does not mean easy)


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

MY Siberian Mickey is 5 and is mellow inside UNTIL you show him a leash. NO never never never can be off leash. Sheds a ton, blows coat twice a year. Not dumb, but rather stubborn. He learned if he wants something I I want him to do) he has to sit. Sit for food, sit for being put on the leash.... Goofy and sweet. Loves everybody. Cats are TREATS. HIGH prey drive. Working line... loves to pull cart or sled. Show him a racing harness and he goes nuts. I accidentally left him loose in the house one day and <whew> nothing was destroyed.

But I still want a GSD .... then I would have 3 dogs.... 

Powell


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

We live 2 miles from a fire station. When my GSD is outside he howls with every siren. Seems to enjoy it and gets my other GSD going as well.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

I had a GSD/Husky mix and I loved that dog. I believe it was the GSD characteristics that made her more manageable. I love the husky breed, but they are very independent and stubborn. I agree they are runners as mine used to open up doors, garage doors, and scale 7 ft. brick walls and I knew the dog catcher by name. I found her once 30 miles away from home :crazy: but she was protective and loving...it was her way.

My brother had 4 GSD's and they are wonderful also but much easier to train and maintain at least for me. I now have my first purebred GSD and I am totally loving him as well. Bruiser listens and is loving, kind, and good with my son and other dog.

I think they are both great dogs but very different, check out labs as I have one of them also and they are good family dogs.

They all shed...get a dyson 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm here because I have a GSD, not because I "prefer" them. I have a black lab, a border collie, a blue heeler, and a pair of Great Pyrenees. They are all as different as can be. 

So far what I have read is correct. Most people who own huskies have them contained some how, tie out, kennel, fenced in back yard, in the house, etc. They are more roguish than other breeds. They are more vocal than other breeds, and I think they aren't quite as driven to please as a GSD is. 

GSD's are wonderful, if you have a lot of time to invest in the dog, because they require a little more time imput than some other breeds do, to stimulate their mind, to give them fun tasks to learn, etc. 

Huskies are beautiful, but they are more independant. 

With all that being said, each and every dog has it's own personality, and it's possible to have an independant GSD, and a Clingy huskie, but not as probable.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

GSD Fan said:


> I won't be getting a GSD for a while, but I am currently bored, was just wondering how much different is a german shepherd from a siberian husky? A siberia husky was the last dog I had.
> 
> I know german shepherds don't howl, but how vocal are they?
> 
> ...


Ha hmm my GSD howled. Typically only with sirens, but when he did he sounded like a dying cow...


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

*I know german shepherds don't howl, but how vocal are they?*
Other than barking, my GSDs do not do a whole lot of other vocalizing. My male GSD has an anxious temperament and barks simply to hear himself bark.  My female has a more stable temperament and only barks when she's alerting to something or when she's really playful/excited.

*Are german shepherds good with kids? I ask this because my husky loved my little niece, but I'm not planning on having kids.*
GSDs are good with kids, but must be socialized. You can't really expect a dog to automatically know how to behave around children unless they're taught what to do and exposed to them.

*Hows the energy and excercise requirements compared to a husky?*
IMO, GSDs need a bit more "mental" exercise than huskies. The Sibes tend to be happier with a bit of mental stimulation, but mostly physical (think sled dog type activities). My GSDs both need a bit more of a challenge. They certainly enjoy the skijoring I do with them, but also really love obedience, agility, and tracking.

*Do german shepherds shed as much or more than a husky?*
I believe the shedding is similar. When they blow their coats, there is A LOT of hair.

*German Shepherds usually get bigger than huskies?*
Yes. Siberian Huskies should be smaller. (Malamutes, on the other hand, will be larger than GSDs).

*Are they more strong willed and stubborn than huskies?*
If anything, I would say your average GSD would be LESS strong willed/stubborn than a husky.

*Are they more trainable than huskies?*
I would say they are trainable in a different way. GSDs are smart and willing to learn... but they can also OUTsmart their humans. We ran into that a lot with Luna. Some things we had to approach in a different way because she figured out things quicker than we gave her credit for.

*looking at the fact that I have experience with siberian huskies, is getting a purebred GSD an okay idea or should I start out with a mixed GSD?*
You could end up with a mix that acts just like a GSD, or you could end up with something different altogether. There are also a wide variety of temperaments within purebred GSDs. Why exactly are you interested in a GSD? What has drawn you to the breed? If you let us know what you're looking for, we can help you decide whether a GSD is right for you.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

IME about the only similarity is the shedding. Well and both breeds tend to be bad at the grooming shop LOL (the majority of both whine, howl, flail around and hate having their nails done). Very different breeds selected for very different purposes. Huskies are independent and often hard to motivate for training. GSDs bond strongly to one person and should be extremely trainable. GSDs don't tend to want to stay close to home. Huskies will generally run far and wide if they get loose and many actively try to free themselves from fences or tie outs. Mature GSDs are territorial, many can become quite protective of their house, yard and car. Huskies tend to have little guarding instinct, as it was not a trait they were ever selected for.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

crisp said:


> I think I missed the point of the original question. *You were not asking to choose between the breeds but rather asking if you can handle a GSD based on your experiance with a Husky. *
> 
> I would say you should be fine with a GSD. The breeds have different areas of focus when it comes to training but a GSD truly is an easy animal to work with, if you're willing to put in the time.


:thumbup:

That is correct.

What I'm looking for in a dog is first off a companion. I want a dog that doesn't mind playing in the yard like I used to with my hound mix. We would run around and around for 1-2 hours chasing each other. I want a dog that will show affection, that was one of the best things about my siberian. She would lick your hands, face, and everything. That's one trait I really liked about her.

The next thing I'm looking for in a dog is versatility. What if I want to do therapy work? What if I want to be like the vet in the clinic I am volunteering in, with a clinic pet? What if I want to do doggie sports? What if I want to do Search and Rescue? I want a dog that can do it all and still be my best friend.

Now, what draws me to the german shepherd breed? I was drawn to the german shepherd breed because 1) loyalty 2) versatility 3) Beauty 4) Brains and there's just something about the dog that has me at least interested.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

GSD Fan said:


> I won't be getting a GSD for a while, but I am currently bored, was just wondering how much different is a german shepherd from a siberian husky? A siberia husky was the last dog I had.
> 
> I know german shepherds don't howl, but how vocal are they? *Mine is VERY vocal. I had a dog who's father was a purebred husky and mom was half GSD. *
> 
> ...


*I enjoyed my husky and have a soft spot for them. I always have to look twice when I see one, and they are beautiful. But after owning a GSD, I don't think I will ever own anything else. Nothing can really compare to them. I thought our lab was amazing and finally realized why it seems like 75% of America owns one, then Jackson blew him right out of the water!*


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

GSD Fan said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> That is correct.
> 
> ...


A GSD will make a great companion because of their loyalty and they certainly won't mind running around for 1-2 hours! And if we are talking about affection and my GSD, you got it! He seriously can't leave me alone. He wants to be next to me, or a human, all the time. He bumps me with his nose for attention, and likes to give kisses. He also loves to climb on people's laps. He does it one paw, or one LEG, at a time thinking nobody will notice him. He knows he's not supposed to do that, but he just can't help himself, lol!! He is VERY affectionate.

If you are looking for versatility, make sure to get a pup from a reputable breeder so you have a stable temperment, or it will be difficult for the dog to cope with sudden change in environment.


----------

